
A Board with No Women Is a Sign That You’re Not Making Good Decisions - ajaviaad
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/board-women-sign-youre-making-good-decisions-adam-bryant/
======
planetzero
It's not really a sign of anything. Decisions should be made on who is best
for the job, not gender or skin color.

Forcing diversity (which lets be honest..an entire board of women is not
'diverse') only proves that a specific gender or minority can't get the job on
their own.

~~~
derrick_jensen
I've also heard the case of a survivorship bias where most startup founders
are men, since men are more risk taking in general (or at least the standard
deviation on risk taking is a lot larger), and that these companies start
looking less risky when they are already fairly successful

------
pmdulaney
A board without a woman is like a fish without a bicycle.

